# Anyone know of any aquarium makers?



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I need an aquarium building for me but my usual builder wont guarantee the tank because i want holes drilled in the bottom.

The only other place i know who can do this for me is the Oasis Aquaium in Manchester but they want a lot of money to do it - no chance 

Anyone know who does this in the northwest? Its just the glass tank i need, everything else ill be building myself.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Manchester Pets and aquatics in Longsight have their tanks made for them at trade prices *Shrugs*


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Id sooner eat my own face than put money in their pocket sorry mate.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

you could go to an aquatic shop and se if they stock clear seal tanks, they do custom made ones


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Id sooner eat my own face than put money in their pocket sorry mate.


Ow cum? I dont like the way they keep the birds, but the reps seem mostly okay.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Ow cum? I dont like the way they keep the birds, but the reps seem mostly okay.


They have one big glass tank and they throw everything in it, ive seen adult burms in with corns, boas, retics and even ratsnakes all in the big tank underneath the parrot.

They will buy from anyone too, i sold them a couple of snakes a few years back. They went straight on sale, no quarenteen, no checking them or anything he just put them on sale.

How many hatchlings do you see for sale? Not many, pretty much everything they have in stock is what have been handed over by customers.

The place is still a smelly dump too, they have just done it up so i might go down for a nosey but i deffo wont be giving them any of my hard earned wonga :no1:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I watched them refuse to help a woman who'd bought a royal from them with a retained eyecap.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Will your local Glaziers do tanks? I know some will make custom tanks. 
You give them the sizes, they cut em and stick em together.
Saying that i dunno if my local do tanks, i know they make all sorts of custom thingies. Still worth a try at all? ask around maybe.


----------



## emma1974 (Jul 3, 2007)

try keith at windsor aquatics he does a great job and cheap,he made me a 5x2x2 with central weir twin 40mm holes with cover glass etc £220


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Will your local Glaziers do tanks? I know some will make custom tanks.
> You give them the sizes, they cut em and stick em together.
> Saying that i dunno if my local do tanks, i know they make all sorts of custom thingies. Still worth a try at all? ask around maybe.


Ill try that, never crossed my mind yet so obvious lol

Emma where is windsor aquatics? That sounds ideal to me tbh, a proper price!!


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

whalf reptiles


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Keith is a top bloke and there tanks are exellent quilty, I highly reconmend them


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

As above Keith is spot on will even build the tank on site for you if you want that service:no1:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers, spoke to a local glazer and they are doing me a 6x2x2 with weir and holes in 8mm tempered glass for £250 :no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah too late for me to post a link to Custom Aquaria it seems.

Ah well.


----------



## emma1974 (Jul 3, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Cheers, spoke to a local glazer and they are doing me a 6x2x2 with weir and holes in 8mm tempered glass for £250 :no1:


hope you aint puttin water in that as 8mm glass is very thin for a 6x2x2 my 5x2x2 is in 10mm glass and my 6x2x2 was 12mm glass.


Welcome to Windsor Aquatics

link for windsor aquatics, ask the man who knows about tanks if your not sure.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

All my other tanks are 8mm and ive never had any problems :no1:


----------

